# Argh! Wishlists are practically USELESS on VM TiVo!



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

So I was telling my kids about Laurel and Hardy, and I went in and set a wishlist for 'Hardy, Oliver'.

In my ToDo list, it's going to record:
"The Fighting Kentuckian" - Thurs 31 Mar, 1:10pm - Film 4
"The Fighting Kentuckian" - Thurs 31 Mar, 1:10pm - Film 4 HD
"The Fighting Kentuckian" - Thurs 31 Mar, 2:10pm - Film 4 +1

Pretty "smart", huh? So frustrating.

On a vaguely connected note, someone from VM's 'TiVo team' called me last night to survey how I was getting on. Questions like 'Have you used the following features (Suggestions, Wishlists, etc)' and 'How would you describe TiVo to friends or family'.

When asked if I had any problems with the features she'd mentioned, I gave her quite a list! Primarily I went on about the Wishlists/Channels problem, but I felt like she wasn't especially taking it in (it's hard to explain over the phone), although she did say she was 'noting my points' I'm not sure how clear it would come across.

I was hoping it was the 'free TiVo for a year' call tbh...


----------



## Meng (Feb 27, 2011)

Did you complain about the PIN? That's by far my biggest annoyance.


----------



## Cableguy1927 (Oct 12, 2010)

How have you set your WishList to record?

If you do Actor: Hardy, Oliver, Auto -record WishList programmes and show type "New & Reruns" it should only record one instance.

If you set it to do "Everythng" it will record "EVERYTHING".

This is what I've found on my TiVo.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Meng said:


> Did you complain about the PIN? That's by far my biggest annoyance.


Funnily enough, I didn't. It really doesn't bother me that much (plus I have young children, so I'm actually fairly happy about it stopping them viewing the wrong things).

I can see why you would want to be able to turn it off if you didn't have kids though. It definitely should be optional.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Cableguy1927 said:


> How have you set your WishList to record?
> 
> If you do Actor: Hardy, Oliver, Auto -record WishList programmes and show type "New & Reruns" it should only record one instance.
> 
> ...


I'll have to check - whatever the default option was (I did it fairly quickly).


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

You are right Cableguy! I was set to 'everything'. Thanks for that.

It's not so bad, in that case - although I'm not sure that's the best default setting for auto-recording wishlists.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Cableguy1927 said:


> How have you set your WishList to record?
> 
> If you do Actor: Hardy, Oliver, Auto -record WishList programmes and show type "New & Reruns" it should only record one instance.


... unless it decides to record another instance as a suggestion!



> This is what I've found on my TiVo.


-ditto-


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

I was wondering why my "actor wishlist" wasn't working until I found there are three version of the actor, with the same birth details. Only one matched.


----------



## Cableguy1927 (Oct 12, 2010)

geekspeak said:


> I was wondering why my "actor wishlist" wasn't working until I found there are three version of the actor, with the same birth details. Only one matched.


Which actor?


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

Meng said:


> Did you complain about the PIN? That's by far my biggest annoyance.


Gah! I had a phone call today and I totally forgot to mention the PIN problem. I did mention the mobile guide problem and they told me that others had mentioned it and they're working on a fix.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

warrenrb said:


> When asked if I had any problems with the features she'd mentioned, I gave her quite a list! Primarily I went on about the Wishlists/Channels problem, but I felt like she wasn't especially taking it in (it's hard to explain over the phone), although she did say she was 'noting my points' I'm not sure how clear it would come across.


I also had that call. I tried to keep my complaints to my three biggest issues.
General speed. (I mentioned it taking over a second to show the right menu when cursoring in the Home page.)
Can't delete channels. (I mentioned BBC1 having half a dozen variants, making Wishlists hard to use.)
Adult PIN. (I mentioned having no children in the home. I didn't need to say much because the interviewer agreed with me.)
I actually had two calls. For the first one I was at work, and mentioned it was crashing several times a week, and he wanted to call me back in the evening, I assume to check the status of my box. But the evening call-back was someone different, I think, who started the conversation from scratch and I didn't get around to mentioning the crashes this time.


----------

